# RETURN OF COCHISE



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*People have asked me to post some new pics of Co, so we did a little shoot yesterday and I thought I would share Cochise right at 2 years old. All comments welcome.*


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm over here drooling, bro!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I love CO he's totally gorgeous. He's looking amazing that boy is buff


----------



## MrCanela (Jan 11, 2010)

beautiful dog keep up the good work...


----------



## hmlykins (May 15, 2009)

WOW! LOVE him!!!!! 

What camera do you use by the way


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

WOW beautiful dog


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

DANG!!! he's ripped. good lookin boy. nice job.


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

Omigoodness! He is absolutely gorgeous!!! What a great model! He looks like he loved every bit of his photoshoot!!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

the ghost returns  lookin great.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

BTK-Cochise is just absolutely gorgeous!! I love his facial expression!! Keep up the good work and post more pix!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:clap::clap: He's is amazing!!!!! I could look at him all day long!


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Now that is a perfect dog...freakin perfect!!
He's not all bowed legged - over stuffed - he's freakin perfect. 
You must be proud!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Man O man I love me some Cochise!! 
BTK we don't have to tell you, you already know he is freaking fabulous!!!


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*THANKS EVERYBODY!!!!!!! Here is another one lol*


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That is one gorgeous boy!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

oooo I love him I love him I love him!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Makes me want a Staffie one day.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful dog, i would love to have a pup from him


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol @ the comment of the ghost returning 

i <3 Co and he's looking very handsome as usual!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Amazing looking Pit... Loving it...


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

wow. that's a beautiful dog


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

came back to drool some more. OMG. yes


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*Thanks Everybody!!!! I try with the young boy*


----------

